
The falsity of the chatbot vs. live chat debate - roxyabercrombie
https://www.whoson.com/chatbots-ai/the-falsity-of-the-chatbot-vs-live-chat-debate/
======
paula_miranda
That is a very interesting point. We often see discussions in this matter that
go nowhere. Personally, I think that the best solution is a bot with the
funcionality of human intervention. That way, It can switch to a human when
the chatbot doens't understands a question, or when the person talking to it
just preffers a human agent.

I work in a company that offers chatbots for the hospitality industry, and we
combined the live chat functionality with the chatbot because it was a demmand
that we notice from some of our clients. Some hotels dones't use it, others
do, specially the smaller ones. I think that this only works because of the
omnichannel platform behind the chatbot. That way, the human agent can control
and recieve notifications when the conversation with the bot is related to
sales, for example. That way, the hotel worker can focus in the most important
queries.

In our company, we have the motto "humans and robot do better together". That
way, we reach both the general managers in hotels and their employees of the
Call Center.

If you are interested to know more about us, visit us in
[http://asksuite.com](http://asksuite.com)

Again, that's a honest way to approach the matter. Great text, by the way!

